# How to create staggered wood console?



## Raw_Soul (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello Community,

Have a question about this console. I wanted to create one myself but am sort of stumped on where to start. Mostly don't want to waste a bunch of money doing it wrong so I thought I'd ask here first.

Questionable thoughts:

Are they using a solid three solid long pieces, like 2" x 2' x 6' then glueing the rest on the wood on? Or glueing and clamping each individual pieces to each other?

Where would I get wood like this? All different thickness? Are they staining them different colors or is it all different wood?

Is that sheet metal in the back and the legs? and is it screwed into the wood?




























Thanks for any help


----------



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

Hard to tell without close inspection of the actual piece but my guess is that it's particle board with random pieces glued to the surface. Looks like China made to me. Not any exceptional craftsmanship or design in my opinion. In fact it doesn't even look straight and level. The look of the material is kinda neat in a rustic way though. The back is probably particle board with a couple dowels holding it in place.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Matt does have a point about those shelves being uneven.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I can faintly see bolt heads on the rear view. So it's probably lag bolted in with black bolts.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

It looks like an awful lot of work for what you get in the end.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

From the website:



> A mix of walnut and reclaimed peroba woods makes up the Staggered Wood Console. With its rough-hewn, elevated silhouette perched on solid wood walnut legs, its rustic modern aesthetic stands out.
> 
> 76"w x 14"d x 24"h.
> Solid walnut top and reclaimed peroba frame.
> ...


Peroba comes from Brazil/South America. Certainly implies it's solid wood and being from SA, it might be, labor and wood are dirt cheap down there. Impossible to know for sure without an examination in person.


----------

